# 94 Maxima Stalling Problem



## stonefrog1 (Aug 8, 2008)

I originally had a problem with my '94 Maxima with hard starting so I went to a dealer and he said my fuel filter was clogged- changed that but problem persisted. Dealer then said it was the fuel pressure regulator- changed that- problem still persisted. My regular mechanic cleaned the terminals of my ECM and also changed my timing belt and water pump and put in a new oxygen sensor. He said fuel pressure was OK and I was getting spark. I also changed the rotor, dist cap plugs and wires. Lately the hard starting is only occasional but the car has been stalling usually after sitting for a few hours. Sometimes I warm the car for 10 minutes and it stalls a couple times and maybe later while driving down the road it stalls again for no apparent reason. Sometimes the stall is just for second- sometimes the stall is 10 seconds or more and I have to pull off the road. Any ideas? Problem seems to be getting worse and I'm worried about damageing the engine.

Thanks 
Joe from West Chester PA


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

Try replacing the engine temperature sensor, its located on the cylinder head, it can lead to stalling for no reason, especially if the check engine light isnt coming on. It cost around $30.00


----------

